# Help on DIY Tank



## Superman92 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am looking at upgrading from my 60 gal tank to a bigger tank that I want to build it will be 48 by 30 by 24 it makes it about a 150 gal tank I know I need 1/2 thick glass or acrylic but don't know which is better to build it with and I can't find much information about how to brace the tank. I am going to build a custom stand for it. But any advice or help would be appreciated


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

Superman92 said:


> I am looking at upgrading from my 60 gal tank to a bigger tank that I want to build it will be 48 by 30 by 24 it makes it about a 150 gal tank I know I need 1/2 thick glass or acrylic but don't know which is better to build it with and I can't find much information about how to brace the tank. I am going to build a custom stand for it. But any advice or help would be appreciated


acrylic is going to be alot more spendy but since its something like 98% clear compared to glasses 78% it will look alot nicer. glass would be easiest to make. ever seen the show tanked on animal planet? they build very large custom acrylic tanks. like 500 gallons and up. if you dont get a perfect seal ( no bubbles) where the acrylic meet your going to have a disaster. stick with glass. if its only 48 inches long. one brace in the middle at the top of the tank should be good. id look at some pictures of 150 gallon tanks and other sizes to get a good idea how they are braced and put together. good luck!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

on the larger tanks, acrylic its not cut as a straight opening at the top. you have like a lip that goes around the inside of the opening then usually a brace across the front to back. when you are cutting it your going to need a special blade, and im not talking a hand tool blade. a router does well with acrylic but without the special blade your going to melt instead of cut which wont make a good seal. there is a glue out there that is for acrylic only and it melts the pieces together and makes them one i reccomend using that. glass is harder to use as far as a diy goes imo. to cut large sections your going to have to take it somewhere and pay top have it cut. just make sure the edges are neat and clear before you apply the bonder and clamp them together after it is applied and the pieces joined, id say let stand for atleast 24hrs.

ive made several overflows with arcylic theres a learnbing curve to it but once you get it its easy as cake to work with,


----------

